# why you want them breeding



## buette (May 12, 2004)

hello 
i ´ve question 
why everbody want piranhas breeding
what you wanna do with the baby P ???
buette


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Many times you can either sell the fry after a few weeks or some local fish stores will give you store credit per fry. It's nice when you need equipment and you have store credit coming to you.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

It's fun...most of the time.


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

ok
but i cant sell my babys to our local fish dealers - i dont wanna be a fish in their stores

and fun ...... ???????? dont know


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

the hobby is rather expensive. would be nice to get a lil return on some babies.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

buette said:


> ok
> but i cant sell my babys to our local fish dealers - i dont wanna be a fish in their stores
> 
> and fun ...... ???????? dont know
> [snapback]966692[/snapback]​


Ok, then don't do it. You have a unique situation that applies only to you.

1. You can't sell or trade to a local store (most of us can)

2. You don't think it's fun (Most of us think it's amazing)


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

buette said:


> ok
> but i cant sell my babys to our local fish dealers - i dont wanna be a fish in their stores
> 
> and fun ...... ???????? dont know
> [snapback]966692[/snapback]​


You cant sell them to the local fish stores or you just dont want to buy fish in their stores? If you dont want to buy fish in their stores, buy their equipment. 
I have never bred ps but I think that it would be amazing to!


----------



## reefteach (Sep 26, 2004)

I teach aquatic biology to high school students. I want my P's to breed so my students can raise them as part of a long term project. At the end of the year we will sell them for some killer killer equipment. Right now the students just have their own fish in 30 ten gallon tanks. It would be fun to have P's in all of them.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

reefteach said:


> I teach aquatic biology to high school students. I want my P's to breed so my students can raise them as part of a long term project. At the end of the year we will sell them for some killer killer equipment. Right now the students just have their own fish in 30 ten gallon tanks. It would be fun to have P's in all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always thought it would be a great idea to breed piranha as part of a biology class.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

if you have breeding pair of ranas then you know you doin something right, cause lots of fish wont

breed in anything less then perfect conditions


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

def. my lfs said 50 cents per fry bigger than ur fingernail....


----------



## arson1981 (May 10, 2004)

buette said:


> hello
> i ´ve question
> why everbody want piranhas breeding
> what you wanna do with the baby P ???
> ...


I think it would be cool to breed piranhas because I live in New Mexico. In my state piranhas aren't illegal, but you can only purchase piranhas in New Mexico if they were bred in New Mexico. I sure hope I can get the to make babies


----------

